# Concerns about parasite



## dart8888 (Oct 22, 2013)

I just bought one dart frog from reputable retail store, and now I'm reading a book about dart frogs.

And I got to know that frog(reptile) have parasite problem.
So I searched this site and others to know if there is a solution or a preventative method.


After reading some posts, I had to make a hasty conclusion like below.
It is NOT SAFE to raise frogs inside house. 
OR at least, It is NOT sanitary to raise them in house.

Because
1. even captive and health frogs may have parasites. 
2. I'm sure that most retailers, breeders don't do parasite test or treat, because it takes money to do.
2. Washing hands will decrease the possibility. 
However, there are always chances to get parasites from them.
For example, when drain excess water, when clean the tank...

"Anything that reptiles and amphibians touch should be considered possibly contaminated with Salmonella. When you touch reptiles and amphibians, the germs can get on your hands or clothing. It is important to wash your hands immediately after touching animals, or anything in the area where they live and roam, including water from containers or aquariums, because the germs on your hands can easily spread to other people or things." from CDC Features - Reptiles, Amphibians, and Salmonella


I'm sure that many of you disagree on me this.
I may wrong because I'm a Newbie, and I didn't read every post here.
So Let me know if I'm wrong.

Is there a easy way to prevent or cure frogs from parasites???

Thank you.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Not all frogs are parasite ridden. They will sometimes have naturally occurring parasites that do no harm. Some folks let them be others will try to get rid of all parasites. You can take a sample of their feces to a vet to find out if they have parasites. Generally, parasites can be treated. 

Using gloves and washing before and after contact with a tank is always a good idea. This protects you as well as the frogs.


----------



## cml1287 (Mar 29, 2012)

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/general-discussion/7548-transmittance-frog-parasites-humans-2.html

Read this. Use common sense. Wash hands. Don't eat their poop. Don't grow fruit in your tanks and eat it. Wash hands. Maybe wear gloves if you have open cuts. Simple measures, ones that you would normally take when doing other common activities (like touch raw eggs or meat). Is there a risk? Sure. But (this is pure speculation) I feel like you'd be just as likely (if not more?) to get sick by not washing your hands after riding public transportation.


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Try working in a casino where they hand you bloody money, money after they just had their hand down their girlfriends pants, where they lick/kiss the slot machines, or pee themselves because they don't wanna leave the machine to go to the bathroom. After that frogs are the least of your worries 

Anyways there are a few things that can be transmitted from frogs to people, but mainly their parasites/issues are going to only affect them and other amphibians. The more distantly related the species often the less likely it is their issues can effect each other (but not always true).

You should rarely need to ever touch your frogs. Other then that wash your hands before fooling with plants/digging around in the viv, and then do it again after, and follow the other advice offered and you'll likely be pretty safe. 

Don't over think it... You're crawling with bugs, viruses, fungi, and bacteria and all sorts of things right now. We all are... We're filthy and disgusting, learn to like it


----------



## dart8888 (Oct 22, 2013)

Have you seen a movie "resident evil"?

If not, I will tell you a "resident parasite" story

I have visited many reptile stores to buy frogs.
Most of the stores were very dirty, smelly and small.
And I found one good store in SD area.
However, If my memory is correct, they just grab a frog without gloves to put it into a plastic pail.
I think it was NOT the only case for them. They might grab other reptiles by hands too.
So, I can assume that many products in the store are contaminated with parasite by their hands.
Anyway..

In the store,I touched many products to see, and I may touched my mouth by my hands. it's my habit
And they gave me a receipt, and I touched the receipt

And I went to a Mac Donald to eat hamburger.
I don't remember that I washed my hands at that time.
Because I didn't touch any reptile, I may thought that I don't need to wash.

Because I couldn't see any notice about parasite at the store, I didn't consider about it at all.
So, If the frog had a parasite, there are lots of possibility that the parasite transferred to me.



One hour ago, I just changed water inside a tank.
I opened a lid, and grab the water saucer without wearing groves.
OK, I knew it, It is better to wear groves.
However, I just thought I would be fine.
And it is impossible for me to wear gloves every time.
How many of you wear gloves when you change water or feed them?
Do you wear gloves every time??

OK, let's assume that I wear gloves every time when I change water.
However there are many chances that water can drop from the gloves during the changing process.
And, I should touch door nap of restroom or faucet with the gloves.
So there is possibility that the door nap and faucet are contaminated with parasites.

So, What I want to say is this...
It is close to impossible not to be contaminated by parasite even if we aware, and wear gloves or wash hands. It only decrease the chance.
It's more likely the accident in Resident evil, and Fukushima.

By the way, Is Salmonella worst thing?
And how many hours or days the parasites can live on my hands or on the door nap.


----------



## goof901 (Jan 9, 2012)

I think you are over thinking this by a looooooonng shot. Salmonella is a bacteria that lives in the intestinal tracts of humans and other animals. HUMANS! You have salmonella inside of you right now. Personally this is what I do for precautionary measures. I wash my hands without soap (unless my hands are extra dirty) before I do anything frog related. After I finish, I wash my hands with soap and warm water. And before I eat, I wash my hands with soap and water. Honestly, it isn't that big of a deal. Your body has learned how to fight infectious particles for thousands of years. Your immune system can handle a little bit of bacteria and what not. 

If you are so concerned about all the parasites and what not, use gloves. When you are going to touch the door handle or faucet for instance, take the gloves off and throw them away. Or just use your elbow to open the door and turn the faucet on. That's how I do it.

And I highly, highly doubt that a parasite from a frog would affect a human. The bodily functions of a human is very different from those of a frog, so I highly doubt that a parasite could affect a human. Just be sure to wash your hands and you should be ok.


----------



## aspidites73 (Oct 2, 2012)

Parasites are typically host specific. The ones that infect amphibians are not the ones you should be concerned with. I agree that you are thinking about this too much. Do you also worry about E. coli? Do you wear gloves when you prepare dinner? You're more likely to get salmonella from preparing your next chicken dinner than you are from your frogs.


----------



## dart8888 (Oct 22, 2013)

Because I got a impression the beauty of dart frogs and vivarium, I wished to breed and sell them in my store in near future for Extra money 
However, after reading the quarantine and health part of the book, I found that the frogs may not the one that I thought.

Wow, according to the book, maintaining frogs healthy looks very hard although I'm not sure if professional breeder really follow the methods.
And I also found that they might be dangerous to me and my (future) customers.
I saw a article that some people died for salmonella.
So, I thought that there is a possibility(I know it is very very rare) that got sued from (future)customers.

And it may be not easy for my customers to take care the frogs properly too.
If I don't tell about parasite things to customers, I may be able to sell the frogs well. However there may be a future legal issue when they got sick from frogs.
However If I inform them about it, they will hesitate to buy even if the possibility is small enough.


I know I was little over thinking. However it was for my future customers mainly.


I'm concerning about parasites, but I'm OK to raise the frogs for my own pleasure.


----------



## dart8888 (Oct 22, 2013)

By the way,
my bumble bee arrow frogs hide beneath of wood trunk, and doesn't move for 7 hours. Is it normal???


----------



## goof901 (Jan 9, 2012)

dart8888 said:


> By the way,
> my bumble bee arrow frogs hide beneath of wood trunk, and doesn't move for 7 hours. Is it normal???


Depends, how old is it, and when did you put it into the new vivarium?


----------



## dart8888 (Oct 22, 2013)

yesterday.
It looks like mid size.
The frog moved bit and ate FFs before hiding.


----------



## goof901 (Jan 9, 2012)

dart8888 said:


> yesterday.
> It looks like mid size.
> The frog moved bit and ate FFs before hiding.


Mid size doesn't really help. But since you put it in yesterday, it's just getting used to its new environment. Don't flip the piece of wood over to check on it, doing so will just stress the frog out. Just let it be.


----------



## cml1287 (Mar 29, 2012)

i don't know what kind of experience you have in keeping frogs, but if this is your first dart frog (which is sounds like it is) and you just got it yesterday (which, it sounds like you did) I'd spend a good amount of time on this site reading things. There is a ton of good material here. Not saying that what you're getting from the book is bad info, because I'm sure it's not, but before you conclude that the frogs are unsafe to sell to your customers, i'd learn/read a bit more.


----------



## srrrio (May 12, 2007)

cml1287 said:


> http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/general-discussion/7548-transmittance-frog-parasites-humans-2.html
> 
> Don't eat their poop.


It is pathetic that I get the giggles from reading that .. but I thank you for the giggle just the same. 

Dart8888. what book were your reading? In any case do a bunch more reading and look through this forum more, you will feel better and learn a lot . Believe me your frog is in more danger then you are!


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

dart8888 said:


> By the way,
> my bumble bee arrow frogs hide beneath of wood trunk, and doesn't move for 7 hours. Is it normal???


It would be good to see pictures of your vivarium so we can give you the best advice. It may have just found a spot it likes, or it may be sick, or to scared to move anywhere else. Pictures please


Btw, every dog, cat, ferret, hamster, goldfish etc..etc.. you've ever seen or touched is just as dirty as any frog probably.


----------



## dart8888 (Oct 22, 2013)

I just did bark and moss setup for temporary.
I'll buy LECA, coco things and plants tomorrow.


//
I bought 3 books regarding Dart Frogs.
And the book what I referred is "Poison Dart Frogs" by Jason Juchems.


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

I do not know this book, but it is not very common the jump of diseases from animals to humans. Parasites of the frogs are not harmful for us, as far as I know. However, having to do with humid environments, you might contract some infection (eg. impetigo). But precautions are always dutiful! If you have some concerns about frogs, do not keep them in house.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Amphibians can carry zoonotic infections. Mycobacteria for one and there was the one that landed me in the hospital for several days. I don't know about zoonotic parasites but just wanted to make sure that we weren't downplaying the need to be careful regarding contact with our animals and tanks.


----------



## dart8888 (Oct 22, 2013)

By the way,
Isn't there any legal issue selling reptile without giving parasites informations?
I haven't seen any warning or information about parasites in online & offline reptile stores so far.

Baby or elder have more risk to get sick from the parasites.
And If they would get severely sick or die from the parasites(I know it's very very rare case), I think they could sue the seller.

Because I know the possible risk, I can be careful.
However, I think that my future customer may hesitate to buy it if they get informed, especially if they have baby or elder in their house.

And if I follow the quarantine method thoughtfully , I think it's hard to make money.
Please understand me that I'm newbie and I haven't experience breeding frogs yet, so this is just my idea.

I want to make sure before running into the breeding world.
That is, safety, legal issue, profit.

One more..
Are FFs, Bean Weevils, Isopods, Subterranean Termite safe too?


----------



## bsr8129 (Sep 23, 2010)

I think you are way over thinking this. If all of the issues you are bringing up were true there would be no dart frog hobby. How do you think all of the breeders on this board would deal with all of this.


----------



## Roadrunner (Mar 6, 2004)

dart8888 said:


> I want to make sure before running into the breeding world.
> That is, safety, legal issue, profit.


These are 3 things you'll never be sure of, especially the last. If you're doing it for the last, you'd be better getting a part time job or something. Not that profit can't be made but it'll have you cutting corners and such. Either do it for fun or money but don't expect both.


----------

